

Celebrate The New Year With A New Job - mattbauer

The new year is here and what better way to celebrate it than with a new job.  Post any openings you have or know of below.<p>I'll start.  My company Pedal Brain (http://en.pedalbrain.com/company) is looking for a web/print designer and a developer (Embedded C, Obj C Ruby, Clojure).
======
mattwdelong
These posts seem to be a pertinent and continuously ongoing occurrence on HN.
Perhaps a non YC-company job board is required on hackernews?

Why not modify /jobs to include other job postings but just keep YC companies
at the top, or in bold? Perhaps this will increase traffic and exposure to the
page, increasing the visibility of YC-companies job postings at the same time?
Win-win

~~~
Shamiq
/nonycjobs would be an efficient solution?

------
jashkenas
DocumentCloud is looking for a JavaScript maestro in NYC to help develop an
archive of primary source documents for journalists, in conjunction with the
New York Times. Everything you work on will be released open-source (our
projects so far have been Underscore.js, CloudCrowd, Jammit, and Docsplit).

jeremy at documentcloud.org

------
axiom
We're looking to fill the following positions:

1\. Python, Django developer

2\. C/C++ developer

3\. Sales/marketing (including some outside sales)

We're based in Waterloo, Ontario. We're angel funded. Doing some pretty cool
stuff.

Contact me at mike at tophatmonocle dot com (We're in private beta, so you
won't find any clues as to what we're working on at our website.)

------
jedediah
My company, ProjectDX (<http://www.projectdx.com/>), is looking for developers
in Portland: <http://projectdx.com/webappdev_job.pdf>

Contact me at jd at projectdx dot com.

~~~
wensing
Beyond being in Portland (lovely place), this startup has green appeal.
Moreover, since I've gotten to know JD, I can vouch that he'd be a cool guy to
work with.

------
tptacek
Chicago and New York. Other people's software: fold, spindle, mutilate. We
beat up everything from web apps to firmware. We want you to code well, be
into security, and want to spend serious time building things in order to
break other things.

Contact info's in my profile.

------
rdoherty
Mozilla has lots of engineering, marketing, finance and other jobs open:

<http://www.jobvite.com/CompanyJobs/Jobs.aspx?c=qpX9Vfwa>

Come help us make the Internet better!

------
Imprecate
Top-tier high frequency proprietary trading firm. Always looking for expert
level C and C++, strong knowledge of network programming, real-time systems,
distributed systems, multithreadeding, Linux (to the kernel level preferably),
performance optimization, occasional scripting. Very meritocratic environment
where you get to see the impact of your work every day.

Financial industry experience is not required but it's a plus. Must be able to
work under extremely high pressure, deliver on promises, learn and work
independently and aggressively, build reliable software, and work with all
areas of the business to generate P&L.

narita . jal712 at gmail

------
jgrahamc
My company, Causata, is looking for people in London: <http://causata.com/>

------
mbrubeck
Here's a pointer to the last job thread, from last month:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=952915>

The positions I posted there are still open.

